# What did this person use to make this?



## Ives

Can anyone tell me if this done with a CNC machine? Or if not, what?

I don't know how to get a link for the video, but here's their facebook page, it's the post 3 posts down.

https://www.facebook.com/MyBannorToys


----------



## AlaskaGuy

You have a lot of stuff on your facebook. Just what is it we are supposed to be looking for??

Maybe a clue or 2


----------



## bobro

I see a bunch of cute kids, which were not made with a CNC machine (unless CNC machines have advanced astronomically and ominously behind my back in recent years)l


----------



## Tennessee

Looking at his website, and his pricing, I'd say yes. I think he also has a laser etching machine. Some of the items look hand cut, like the square flat block puzzles, but a lot of it looks too repetitive to have been hand cut.

Also, a lot of their products are made from flat wood then fitted, which would lend itself well to a CNC machine.
They say handmade on their website…I guess that is because they "hand" lift the wood up on the CNC table, and "hand" place the pieces of wood on the laser etching machine.

Tough business, lots of people in it, but if you can get a niche, like the guy who sells wooden children's toys in one of the galleries I am in, I guess you can make decent money.


----------



## Ives

Oh, it's now the 8th post down on the facebook page! It's a video and you can see a wooden fox toy, which I was referring to.

Thanks Tennessee! That's very, very helpful! And I agree with you about the 'handmade'!!! LOL!


----------



## JoeinGa

Yeah, the 3rd post down is a little girl in pink boots. Dont think she was made with a CNC 

I did see the fox video and it looks like a pretty simple bandsaw cutout. In large quantities ANY machine that could punch them out automatically would be a blessing to have, but for one or two, a bandsaw and some sanding would work too.


----------



## Ives

> Yeah, the 3rd post down is a little girl in pink boots. Dont think she was made with a CNC
> 
> I did see the fox video and it looks like a pretty simple bandsaw cutout. In large quantities ANY machine that could punch them out automatically would be a blessing to have, but for one or two, a bandsaw and some sanding would work too.
> 
> - JoeinGa


But what about those little tabs where the fox is still attached to the wood?


----------



## mgoulde

Yes, CNC. The opening scene on the "video" shows him designing it and then there's a shot of the shape routed out of a square of material. The waste material is uncut, so no bandsaw and there's no visible template to guide a pattern cutter.

Michael


----------



## Ives

Thanks Michael! I didn't realize what the designing was, thanks for pointing that out, exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Yonak

> I agree with you about the handmade !!! LOL!
> 
> - Ives


I call the things I make : "handmade", even though I use tools.


----------



## Ives

Yeah but are you using the tools and your hands?


----------



## bigblockyeti

That wooden fox could just as easily be made with a scroll saw or bandsaw with a thin blade, but not nearly as fast as a CNC machine could.


----------



## Finn

IF that wooden fox was made on a scroll saw there would be zero sanding and would take less than five minutes to cut. Considering the cost of a computer and cnc machine, I doubt it is cost effective to make such simple items with all that equipment.


----------



## DS

When I want to eat a thousand of something I have a bowl of rice. If I want to cut out a thousand of something, I'll uses a CNC machine. If you have the work volume, the bigger machines can output these with amazing economy.

I once saw a $500k machine that was tasked making toy doll rocking chairs in Baltic birch. I calculated the machining cost per chair at around $1.17. That included the machine purchase payment, overhead, operator wages and machine depreciation over it's expected lifetime. 
If I gave you a 5' x 5' piece of Baltic birch and offered you $3.51 to turn it into 3 toy rocking chairs, you would tell me what to do with it.


----------



## KarenW

The 4th still in the video shows the fox cut on a CNC.
Cost effective for one? No. Cost effective for 1000? Absolutely. 
With the added benefit of every one being exactly the same - every time.
Plus, mount up a sheet of birch, set the machine, let it cut while you're at the router table or sanding table.


----------



## Lee77

Karen, where's the video? I went to his website and found some pics, but no video. I did see a pic with him on a Delta scroll saw, cutting out one of the toys. But I would like to see the video.


----------



## KarenW

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=884873648200812


----------



## Lee77

Thanks Karen!


----------

